# Yellow Lab holding!



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey everyone. I have a yellow lab that is currently holding. She's been holding for about 2 weeks now. I just bought a 10gallon tank and have started it up. I got the temp perfect and the water perfect like it is in my 29gallon tank. My question is, once I move the yellow lab (which I plan on doing tonight) What do i do after she spits, should I leave her in there? This is my first time with holding, and her first time too. Also, can I feed my fry just the regular flake food that I feed my other cichlids? Thanks so much for your time and your help.


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

Also let me add that I have no other yellow labs and I think that the daddy is a red zebra. So what will they come out looking like?


----------



## xenergyx (Feb 4, 2008)

are you running the filter for the 10g on your established 29g tank to grow beneficial bacteria before you more the lab?

dont leave her in the tank for too long after she spits, about a week so she can regain some of her weight and get back to eating normal. be sure to provide a place for the fry to hide from her in case she decides she wants to eat them...


----------

